# Stahls’ Announces Free August Heat Printing Webinars



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ is offering a series of live how-to classes this month via Stahls’ TV. These free webinars will be hosted by some of the industry’s leading experts. Attendees, whether seasoned veterans or just starting out, will gain in-depth knowledge about new technology in heat printing and how to make the most of their heat printing business. 

Reserve a spot now before classes fill up. Registration is free and easy. August 2014 webinars include: 

Stahls’ Heat Press Success Class by Courtney Matlick
August 26, 11 a.m. to 12:30 p.m., EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/6359888975882627074 

Stahls’ Vinyl Cutter Success Class by Courtney Matlick
August 26, 2 p.m. to 3:30 p.m., EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/504152829626659586

Making CADWORXLive Work for You by Josh Ellsworth
August 27, 2 p.m. to 4 p.m., EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/5247183208573257986

Print Cut Profit: Roland Versacamm Overview by Bob Robinson
August 28, 2 p.m. to 3:30 p.m., EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/5607779042019182594

I Can Press That? Undiscovered Opportunities in Heat Printing by Josh Ellsworth
August 29, 2 p.m. to 3:30 p.m., EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/7814375733663157762

For additional webinars, visit stahls.com/events. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

